
Muslim man gets 23 years for making a YouTube video (2011) - lemiant
http://www.salon.com/2011/09/04/speech_23/
======
lemiant
When I first heard about this in passing I had to investigate further because
I just couldn't believe someone could go to jail for making a youtube video
expressing a view. Especially not for decades with no warning. I was under the
(clearly naive) impression that the 1st amendment was a right that belongs to
all Americans. Can anyone explain how this can be legally justified?

~~~
orionblastar
I can't see how it is justified. But it is something that keeps happening. I
hear about cases like this from time to time. Someone speaks out against the
US government and killing a lot of Muslim women, men, and children and get
accused of making propaganda videos for the terrorists groups to recruit
people.

A friend of mine was in a McDonald's writing an essay on airplane software
safety and a police officer asked him to leave. He had paid for a meal and was
using the free Wifi. He responded "If I am not allowed to save this document a
plane might fall out of the sky." to which he was arrested with a class C
felony threaten with intent to terrorize. They kept delaying his trial for
over a year and he had to make a plea deal to get out of jail. But he was in a
manic state and didn't choose a good choice of words. He meant that he wanted
to prevent planes from falling out of the sky with his essay on a document he
was writing and felt the airline industry needed better quality software. This
was after flight 370 went missing and nobody knew why.

